# Hrdr 401k hope solo



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

*Hope*

We went to a little one day show in Oregon today (Sunday).
My home bred, Hope won her class, was yearling Champion and Reserve FB doe. BCG Wendy was there and I think her kids did very good with their wethers. Maybe she will chime in.
Here is Hope.


----------



## Suntoo (Nov 14, 2013)

Hope is cuuute!!!
:lovey:

Without knowing....is this how she's supposed to look? Is she within standards? And is she Full Blooded Boer? Is that what FB means?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Beautiful girl!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Congrats Tim! That's awesome!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Suntoo said:


> Without knowing....is this how she's supposed to look? Is she within standards?


The judge seemed to think so.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Way to go Tim!! Hope sure didn't disappoint did she.


----------



## clingenpeel (Apr 1, 2013)

She's impressive! Congratulations


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

Congrats Tim she is beautiful!!


----------

